# Mixed group of adult does



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These girls are all about one year old, and come from four different litters.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the two in your last photo!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fawn and red; both as orange as can be, ironically. I'm getting blase about the BEW's as I had so many of those showing up in my brindle/tri crosses..I never get tired of satin in orange or red or fawn or whatever you want to call them. And thanks!


----------



## jeani (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow your colours are well nice.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the ginger meeces


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Love the coloring.
Are they true fawns & reds or recessive yellows?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of both, actually. Fawn is still fawn regardless of the type of yellow gene as long as the eyes are pink/red. Same with red, all you need is black eyes. Some of my yellows/reds carry both.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Moustress is right, fawn and red are varieties specified by standards in clubs... and clubs don't ask for genetic testing before a show!!
Whether they are Lethal Red, Un-brindled Brindle or Recessive Yellow, aslong as the colour is right on the mouse, then they are Fawns and Reds!

W xx


----------

